# Cleaning a Glock - How Often?



## fullthrottle (Jun 18, 2011)

Hello,

Just purchased a new Glock 30. Will be shooting it often at the range with either Winchester White Box or Remington ammo.

How often should I clean my gun? I've heard Glocks are a little more forgiving when it comes to cleaning, or lack thereof, and that factored into my purchase, but I don't want to ruin it.

And how thoroughly should I clean it?

Thanks


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

I clean mine about every 100 rounds or so. The owner of my range cleans his about every 1000 rounds. I'm just not comfortable waiting that long.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

fullthrottle said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just purchased a new Glock 30. Will be shooting it often at the range with either Winchester White Box or Remington ammo.
> 
> ...


Don't be lazy when it comes to a firearm that your life may depend upon. I highly suggest you clean your firearm throughly after you fire it.


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

denner said:


> Don't be lazy when it comes to a firearm that your life may depend upon. I highly suggest you clean your firearm throughly after you fire it.


Bingo. It's not like Glocks are particularly hard to clean.
Cleaning your gun isn't simply knocking the top layer of crud off of it after shooting, it's also an opportunity to inspect it for possible indications that something is wrong. Cracks, uneven wear, perhaps a broken part. Just because Glocks are known for taking abuse shouldn't make it come across as a good idea. Murphy's law applies to all things, particularly mechanical things, Glocks are not exempted.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

just unload it and toss it into the dishwasher on the pot scrubber cycle and heat dry, then lube it and you are ready for your next day at the range. 

:mrgreen:


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

They clean up easy enough and I just love handling my pistols so I do it after I shoot any of them. If you leave grime in your pistol it will wear quicker. The Glock has such a smooth barrel that the Bore Snake works well. Then I wipe down the rails and upper. You need to be careful about getting oil in the striker area. I disassemble the upper receiver completely monthly and wipe the pieces with Sili-Kroil then wipe it dry. I clean the interior and use a Q-Tip to wipe the passages dry. There will be enough oil to protect the metal and lightly lube it but not so much it will gum up and not hit a primer hard enough. I use a light striker spring so this is necessary. The factory one is not so much trouble. Clean the magazines too monthly. Glock mags are pretty much impervious to dirt but it's cheap insurance.


----------



## RUT (Aug 28, 2008)

>>Cleaning a Glock - How Often?.<<

Simple... as often as I shoot it.


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

> just unload it and toss it into the dishwasher on the pot scrubber cycle and heat dry, then lube it and you are ready for your next day at the range.


I don't doubt the effectiveness of this technique.
Would it be a stretch to guess that you're not married? 
I suspect most wives/girlfriends would not appreciate this sort of thing. :buttkick:


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

Overkill0084 said:


> I don't doubt the effectiveness of this technique.
> Would it be a stretch to guess that you're not married?
> I suspect most wives/girlfriends would not appreciate this sort of thing. :buttkick:


i am married, but suffice it to say that I run the show, not the wife.... your results may vary.


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

A clean pistol,Is a nice pistol.:smt033


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> i am married, but suffice it to say that I run the show, not the wife.... your results may vary.


Yeah, my wife lets me think that too most days.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

Overkill0084 said:


> Yeah, my wife lets me think that too most days.


didnt keep my first gun, didnt keep my first wife..... traded up on both accounts


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

rayer:


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

You can't clean and lube it too often, but you can clean and lube it not often enough. I would also recommend a periodic detail strip. Glocks can be completely disassembled quite easily. That is the only way to ensure everything is clean and free of obstructions. A field strip according to the owners manual that comes with the gun will not allow for every part the be checked and cleaned.


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> didnt keep my first gun, didnt keep my first wife..... traded up on both accounts


You sound like you have your priorities straight. I finally found one that likes to shoot and hunt as much as I do. Haven't come home from a hunting trip to an empty house or found my stuff on the front lawn in years. :anim_lol:


----------



## ksblazer (Sep 18, 2010)

RUT said:


> >>Cleaning a Glock - How Often?.<<
> 
> Simple... as often as I shoot it.


Bingo!! Clean and lube you guns after everytime you shoot them. If you haven't fired a gun in a while, I feel that it's also a good idea to wipe down and lube before you go out shooting. Other peoples opinion may very. I know Glocks can handle neglect better than alot of other pistols. But this method has always worked well for me.


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

Lol Don't we all wish that from time to time.:smt083


TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> didnt keep my first gun, didnt keep my first wife..... traded up on both accounts


----------



## ozzy (Apr 16, 2011)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> just unload it and toss it into the dishwasher on the pot scrubber cycle and heat dry, then lube it and you are ready for your next day at the range.
> 
> :mrgreen:


Alrighty then! Barnes or Hoppes?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

ozzy said:


> Alrighty then! Barnes or Hoppes?


crisco


----------

